# Accent Help for Mozilla User



## GenJen54

Is it me, or is anyone else struggling with getting the accents to work with Mozilla? I have downloaded the necessary extensions (or so I think), but still find that I cannot get accents to work in either the French or Spanish forums. 

I excuse myself with Spanish as I am still learning, but for me, writing in French with no accents is like having creme brulee without caramelized sugar. Cela ne marche jamais!

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Jana337

Could you describe in greater detail what plagues you? Aren't accents displayed at all or do you see strange symbols instead of them?
I am a Mozilla user as well and mine accents work perfectly.

Jana


----------



## Benjy

read this thread?
its not your extensions that are the problem. i have never downloaded anything extra for foreign languages on ff. its windows/os x/linux that you need to sort out.


----------



## GenJen54

Thanks, you two. 

Actually, I don't see anything at all.  When I tried to follow the instructions per the accent threads in the French forum, for example, I'm assuming to get an "a" with accent egueule, I would press ALT + 160 (?).  When I hit ALT, then whatever number is next, it pops me out of the reply box where I am trying to post. 

It's very possible this is a case of user error on my part, but it's frustrating nonetheless. 

I'm Window-based at home, if that means anything.


----------



## Jana337

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> When I hit ALT, then whatever number is next, it pops me out of the reply box where I am trying to post.


This happens to me whenever my numerical keyboard is not on.

Jana


----------



## GenJen54

I'm on a laptop, so don't have a separate numerical keyboard.  I just have one set of numbers.


----------



## Jana337

Same here. I actually have both a set of numbers in the upper row and an integrated keyboard (approximately around uio-jk-m). When I type numbers here in the forum with the former while holding Alt, it kicks me out of the window. Only the latter works.

And why don't you install the French keyboard? See the attached file - all necessary accents are available there.

Other notebook users may share their experience.

Jana


----------



## GenJen54

Gotcha! I'd never tried the "alternate" numbers before. Thanks, too, for the accent download. I'll give it a try!


----------



## Jana337

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Gotcha! I'd never tried the "alternate" numbers before. Thanks, too, for the accent download. I'll give it a try!


Welcome.  I switch keyboards like crazy - it is much more comfortable than having to press Alt (not to mention remembering the shortcuts) all the time.
You can PM me for keyboard layouts of all forum languages (in MS Word).

Jana


----------

